# name your personnal hero of classical music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Marcel Pérès

Carles Magraner

Jeremy Summerly

Stephen Rice

Paul van Nevel

Meinhof Bruiser


That about it ofr now but these guys give there heart and soul to classical music, i cherrish there music, thanks guys, and mister Rice, I'm waiting for pre order Jacob Obrecht album of 2017/2018, and im anxieous to heard this album, perhaps i will become a Jacob Obrecht born again, thanks mate!


i put my trust in your skill has a conductor


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Depends on my mood really.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Paul Mägi, conductor of our local orchestra. Mr Mägi makes special effort to offer a programme with enough variety to appeal to all classical music fans. I think even a tough audience like TC would approve.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Murray Perahia
Not showy or flamboyant and let's the music do the talking


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Think everyone knows mine but just in case
Joshua Bell

Discovered him through a friend who also loves him and hooked!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a few, Renée Fleming, Dame Joan Sutherland , Jonas Kaufmann, Danill Trifonov for starters.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The harpsichord makers, all the musicologists trying to figure out what Medieval and Renaissance music sounded like, John Cage, any kids hoping to play the theremin when they grow up, people who really enjoy clapping at the Vienna New Year's concerts, and Sibelius.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> mister Rice, I'm waiting for pre order Jacob Obrecht album of 2017/2018, and im anxieous to heard this album, perhaps i will become a Jacob Obrecht born again, thanks mate!


I'm looking forward to your comments when this comes out. There isn't enough Obrecht in this world. (At least in my opinion.)


----------



## Donna Elvira (Nov 12, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I have a few, Renée Fleming....


Who would have guessed ;-)


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree Pugg kept that very quiet


----------



## Donna Elvira (Nov 12, 2017)

A hero doesn't mean the composer I like best, but someone whose done something, maybe a little bit "heroic" to preserve the essence of classical music and it's most "classical" forms.
(Does not mean that I don't enjoy those forms that are experimental or modern, just that I think that preserving the basic forms that define classical are important.)
So,in that case, it would be Brahms for instrumental music and Verdi for the Italian opera tradition.
donna elvira is very traditional.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

For performer only, then:

Artur Schnabel -- pianist
Claudia Muzio -- soprano
Maria Callas -- soprano
Enrico Caruso -- tenor
Dinu Lipati -- pianist
Josef Hassid -- violinist
Joseph Szigeti -- violinist
Wilhelm Furtwängler -- conductor
Jacqueline Du Pre -- celist

There are artists I like, there are ones I admire, but the above names (plus a few others) are something special. They can communicate something "beyond" music via their media. They are heroes to me in a sense that they serve as the reminders that human can achieve really wondrous feats.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

My hero(s) are the too often unnoticed, unsung, unappreciated and undervalued* record producers*. Those men (and woman) who went out into the fields, getting the best out of a conductor, orchestra, and other performers. Putting together a master tape, making the LPs or CDs, marketing it. Most of them were terribly underpaid, yet those of use who love classical music owe them so much. Like John Pfeiffer (RCA), John Culshaw (Decca), Walter Legge (EMI), Andrew Kazdin (Columbia), Robert Woods (Telarc), Andrew Keener, Wilma Cozart Fine (Mercury)....a long list of many others. Some, like Charles Gerhardt (Reader's Digest) became well-known conductors themselves.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't need to mention mine here........ he follows me everywhere


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll have to go with my dad, an amateur violinist who played music in every room in our home. If not for him, I would have grown up totally ignorant that classical music even existed.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bruckner for me. Maintaining modesty whilst serving one's passion.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Otto Klemperer. Underrated in his time and so dedicated. Still such a distinguished conductor.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

anyone who's just starting an instrument or composing and feels embarrassed or ashamed at their comparative lack of ability.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Charles Dutoit (in spite of latest controversy) and MSO performing Ravel. Klemperer performing Mahler. Bartok. Boulez conducting Stravinsky and Varese.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Evgeny Kissin is one of my heroes. While he's not among the top of my favorite pianists (just one tier below), I admire him a lot. He grew out of his child prodigy phase into a very succesful and mature pianist. He seems very smart, modest and down to earth, very professional and passionate about what he does. He does appear to be socially awkward or shy at times and I can imagine that brings some difficulties when you're in the spotlights, but it doesn't seem to hinder him on stage where he just becomes an unstoppable force at the piano.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Alfred Schnittke, who composed many great works after coming out of a stroke induced coma.

Beethoven for giving the finger to the aristocracy.

JS Bach for being JS Bach

Xenakis for escaping certain death to become an innovative composer and intellectual.

Leonard Bernstein for being brilliant at everything.

Varese for leaving us the most powerful small body of modern music.

Stravinsky for composing the greatest ballet scores of all time.

Shostakovich for that smile.

Schoenberg for being a great composer and teacher despite the hatred, fear and indignation from the masses.

Ligeti for writing the coolest music of the past 50 years.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

For performers -

Callas
Heifetz
Richter


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Paul van Nevel - yes for me too, a recent find btw

Jordi Savall... Andrew Manze.. Others..ah Mozart of course


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

George Rochberg


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Mozart started my journey on classical music, Beethoven sustained it....there are many many more that guide me through the twist and turn. Recently it has been Heifetz.


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Though I'm hesitant to use the word "hero", I much admire Leonard Bernstein, not just because he was a great conductor (perhaps the greatest native American conductor), a great American composer and a very fine pianist; but also because Bernstein's enthusiasm for classical music drove him to teach it to the masses. At once eloquent, humorous and somewhat pompous, Bernstein found it in himself to express many difficult ideas concerning Bach, Haydn, Beethoven, Mahler, Ives and many others in a way that those limited in musical knowledge could understand. He did this without being too technical, nor condescending. Check out Bernstein's lectures that have been posted on YouTube and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Composers who were truly great, personal high achievers and knew they had nothing the needed to prove. and they belogned to the 18th century (more or less). 

Bach, Handel, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

JS Bach...One of the biggest geniuses in the history of mankind. His impact is global and unappreciated.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Nevum said:


> JS Bach...One of the biggest geniuses in the history of mankind. His impact is global and unappreciated.


Agree 100%, very well put. The modern society is a detriment to classical music genius' of the past.


----------

